# Phall curry



## smoke king (Jan 26, 2009)

Inspired by an episode of "Man vs Food", I am in search of an authentic recipe for Phall curry-can anyone help? I should mention that I have never made any kind of Indian food, so I am likely woefully short of the required spices, but I will get them.

Any food that requires you to wear a gas mask while cooking it has got to be good!!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

I saw that episode last night.
Only in my dreams could I come close to that place!
My stomach just can't do indian.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 26, 2009)

I've never tried Indian, but I have to say I'm curious....plus I love the endorphin rush!


----------



## quicksilver (Jan 26, 2009)

Funny thought/vision.
I think if I walked into a restaurant where I saw the chef wearing a gas mask, water would be my entree.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 26, 2009)

quicksilver said:


> I think if I walked into a restaurant where I saw the chef wearing a gas mask, water would be my entree.



!! Too funny QS!!


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 27, 2009)

This curry seems to be again a western creation.  I have never heard of it in India. 

It looks like they add habanero to this curry and habanero is not traditional to india so this could not be a natively Indian dish.  

Indian food is spice laden but not everything is super hot or requires someone to wear a mask (I get mad when things are exaggerated).  

If you are so inclined to try a hot and spicy curry try the vindaloo (it does not need a face mask when you cook it), which is native to western India (Goa) and is truly a very spicy curry made with red chili's, green chili's and vinegar.  It is also the only curry where pork is used as a traditional meat which not many people eat in India. 

I am not into super spicy food and I personally prefer north indian food (milder, creamier) to south indian food (which is normally laden with bright spices).


----------



## smoke king (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Yakuta-I was kind of wondering about the "authenticity" of it. I also had to wonder if the gas mask wasn't something of a "gimmick".

Are the chilis used in the vindiloo readily available, or are they a specialty item? I have plenty of habaneros and jalapenos on hand, but again, I'd like to try to recreate something more authentic.

Thanks again-exactly the kind of info I was hoping for.


----------



## Russellkhan (Jan 27, 2009)

Yakuta said:


> This curry seems to be again a western creation.  I have never heard of it in India.
> 
> It looks like they add habanero to this curry and habanero is not traditional to india so this could not be a natively Indian dish.



I don't know the dish or TV show in question, but Naga Jolokia is an Indian pepper that looks a lot like an habanero.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks Russell for the link.  I will research more on the Naga Jolokia but it's not very common accross India.  Seems like it's more concentrated to a small part of Assam and then Bangladesh and Sri Lanka which outside of India. 

smokeking - The closest I have come to replicating vindaloo using my own spices is as follows:

Making a masala paste first:

- 3 cloves of garlic
- 1/2 stick of ginger
- 1 large onion chopped into chunks
-  4-5 dried arabol chilies (available at hispanic markets) soaked in 2 tbsp of warm water overnight
- Freshly roasted and powdered cumin seeds, corrainder seeds and black pepper corns (about 1 tbsp of each of these, put them in a microwavable plate and zap them in the microwave for a minute.  Then remove and powder in a spice grinder or coffee grinder)
- 3 tbsp of white vinegar
- 1 tsp of sugar
- salt to taste

Put all of this into a blender and blend until you have a smooth paste. 


You can then use meat of your choice (lamb, pork, beef, chicken, shrimp or whatever your heart desires).  Clean, cut, peel and put in a pinch of salt and a tiny bit of lime juice and keep it on the side. 

In a pan, add some oil (about 2-3 tbsps).  When it's hot add the masala paste and cook it until the rawness evaporates (about a good 20 minutes on high with constant stirring).  Next add the meat and some water along with a couple of tbsps of tomato sauce (canned is fine).  Cover and let it cook until the meat is tender and the gravy is nice and thick (should be just meat with very little gravy).  

Sprinkle with some more lime juice, finely chopped green finger hot chilies and cilantro and serve with roti (wheat tortillas) and rice.


----------



## Yakuta (Jan 27, 2009)

smoke king one more thing came to mind so I wanted to post that.  If someone is into really spicy food the best dish to try is mirchi ka salan - literally translated as chili curry.  You can search on the internet for a recipe if you or anyone else is inclined to try.  

It's a speciality of Hyderabad (which is a city in the south popular for delish preparation such as biryani).  

It is basically finger hot chili's that are first fried in oil (in batches).  Then the same oil is used to make a thick gravy (the gravy is rich and made with sesame seeds, poppy seeds, other spices) and then the chilis are put back in and cooked in the gravy.  In it's authentic form it can be extremely spicy and even though I am not a big fan of spicy food.  I will most definitely try a small spoon of this if it's made by an authentic hyderabadi cook because it's that good.


----------



## Lynan (Jan 27, 2009)

Phall - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Also, there are some videos on youtube with people eating this curry!

Dear me.  

Why anybody would want to eat food that hot that the flavours of anything other than the chilli are masked, is beyond me.
I make/eat curries once or twice a week and have managed a vindaloo but wont repeat the experience.


----------



## radhuni (Jan 28, 2009)

> This curry seems to be again a western creation.  I have never heard of it in India.



I also heard that this recipe is not an original Indian recipe. Chicken or mutton kassa may be considered as equivalent of phall curry.

The recipe of Phall Curry

    * 3 chicken breasts (diced)
    * 1 cup of finely chopped onion
    * 10 finely chopped green chilies
    * 1 tablespoon garlic paste
    * 1 tablespoon ginger paste
    * 4 tablespoon chopped corinder leaves
    * 2 teaspoon curry powder
    * 3-4 teaspoon red chili powder
    * 1 teaspoon garam masala powder
    * 1/2 cup of vegetable oil

Preparation:

   1. Make a paste with curry powder and red chili powder with some water.
   2. Heat the oil in a pan, saute the chopped onion and fry it till light brown.
   3. Add ginger-garlic paste, green chili and fry it well.
   4. Add curry & chili paste and stir it continuously.
   5. Add chicken and cook it for 20 min in a medium flame with cover.
   6. When the gravy becomes thick, sprinkle the chopped corinader leaves and
      garam masala powder and mix it properly.
   7. Serve hot Phall curry with Rumaali Roti.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 28, 2009)

Wow-great information one and all! How great it is to have access to such great folks-I am actually more knowledgable today regarding these dishes, and am confident enough to jump into the fray! I am so stoked to try this stuff!

Thanks to all of you-I appreciate it so much!


----------



## sketch182 (Jan 28, 2009)

I was curious about this discussion since I like Indian food, although not too hot. I found the following link in Wikipedia Phall Curry.  It would appear that it is not an original Indian dish, but an Indian-based re-creation by restaurants.


----------



## smoke king (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for the Link Sketch!!

If anyones interested, that particular episode of Man vs Food is airing a couple of times tonite(Wed, 1/29) on the Travel Channel-


----------



## sattie (Jan 28, 2009)

SK.... I think from what I recall, this will do a number on ya!  Might not be able to sit right for weeks!!


----------



## smoke king (Jan 29, 2009)

sattie said:


> SK.... I think from what I recall, this will do a number on ya!  Might not be able to sit right for weeks!!



Its OK, I like a challenge. Besides, I have a donut pillow.


----------

